# Good lizards to own



## BredliFreak (Aug 2, 2015)

hi all,

I'm thinking of getting another lizard in the future and I am looking for a good handling and somewhat affectionate, placid animal.
I've narrowed down my search a bit to these animals:
-Jacky Lizard
-Mountain Dragon
-cunningham's skink
-black rock skink
-white's skink
-southern water skink
-mountain water skink
-ridge tailed monitor (accies)
-black-headed monitor
-bynoe's gecko
-thick-tailed gecko
-phyllurus platurus
-marbled gecko (christinus)
-wood gecko (vittatus)
-Inornate delma
-common scaly-foot
-western hooded scaly-foot
- varanus scalaris
- varanus gouldii
- eastern water skink
- tree skink
- pink tongued skink

if none of these are particularly good then I might just get an aspidities of some sort

Thanks,
Bredli


----------



## arevenant (Aug 2, 2015)

None of those would ever be considered 'affectionate'. Good handling comes down to good keeping habits, with the smaller species alwas tending to be naturally flighty.
Blue Tongues or Beardies are about what you're looking for, everything on your list is pretty much the look but don't touch kind of animal...


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 3, 2015)

[MENTION=40664]arevenant[/MENTION] thanks. I am aware that reptiles aren't considered affectionate (I disagree personally) and that many on this list are flighty and bitey. By a good handling animal I mean something that I can originally handle fairly decently. I have heard from others that some of these species are good for a beginner (my 3rd species) such as an accies or a pink tongue. As I said, if these aren't good species I will probably get a woma or BHP.

Bredli


----------



## PhilZ (Aug 3, 2015)

I've owned 2 Marbled geckos previously and after about 1-2 years they can be handled fairly well. I let the one that I trusted run around a flat, open area like the living room. I even recall watching a movie with it on my hand. It took a bit of effort to find it but once it is on your hand they become fairly placid. They also are kinda loving, it licked my hand a few times while I was handling it. They won't hand feed (obviously) but it is awesome to see them lick water off glass when you catch them doing it. They can be kept in a very small enclosure and they can be a bit curious (I had a TV in my room and at night I sometimes saw them wondering what it was).
Hope this helped, Phil.

- - - Updated - - -

Except don't be too disappointed if your geckos won't be like mine were, I've heard so much about how flighty they are and the one I didn't trust was extremely flighty.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 3, 2015)

eastern water skink .... mine is ubertame and very interactive , super inquisitive , very smart, and definitely loves snuggling.

bluetongues . definitely smoogers.

central bearded dragons - mine can't get enough of snuggles with my wife and me and are super gentle with grandkid.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 4, 2015)

central or eastern beardies top the list,
pygmy bearded a few steps down as they take a while to settle in,
most of the skink species are good handlers,
I've never owned any of the others so can't comment but I know ackies are not great handlers


----------



## Herpo (Aug 4, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> @arevenant thanks. I am aware that reptiles aren't considered affectionate (I disagree personally) and that many on this list are flighty and bitey. By a good handling animal I mean something that I can originally handle fairly decently. I have heard from others that some of these species are good for a beginner (my 3rd species) such as an accies or a pink tongue. As I said, if these aren't good species I will probably get a woma or BHP.
> 
> Bredli


Not looking to start another debate on the emotions of reptiles and all, so please just read my comment, then take it or leave it. I don't believe science can explain everything that goes on inside the mind of a living thing. I by no means believe a reptile can be as affectionate as say a cat or dog, but to every rule, there is an exception. I like to think that the animals I keep show some degree of affection for me, but I don't think I'm much more than a food supply to them...
[MENTION=709]bredli[/MENTION], just know that womas and BHP's, from what I've read, are quite prone to feeding bites. But again, to every rule there is an exception, and if you persist with handling, I'm sure any animal will calm down.

- - - Updated - - -

In short, I agree with Bredli on the emotions thing...


----------



## arevenant (Aug 5, 2015)

Why ask for advice if you're just going to ignore it, wait for someone with the same opinion as you to back you up, or just plain spout drivel....?

*walks away mumbling to self*


----------



## Timbo (Aug 5, 2015)

I currently own 5 lizards ( im a lizard man personally not a snake guy but i do love snakes ) my 2 oldest lizards are my bearded dragon ( 12 years old ) and my blue tongue ( 4 years old ) and they are both puppy dog tame i do not have any issues with them what so ever. little maintenance is also needed. i do recommend considering either one of them at the end of the day its your personal choice so good luck with your next purchase . Also all my lizards are in custom built display tanks as i don't like the tubs unless you own a snake or you own alot of lizards i like them to see me and for me to see him at a glance.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 5, 2015)

If it has to be from your list, go with the Acckie Monitor. They can be tamed quite nicely and are very entertaining to watch. Very active.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi all,
thanks for replying, I'm sorry if I have seemed like I have been ignoring your comments. I know what [MENTION=40664]arevenant[/MENTION] is saying so I have tried to shorten the list based on my research and your comments. BTW I won't get a beardie because I own BTS and a Carpet python so I would like something different. Anyway, here is the list:

Jacky Lizard
Cunningham's skink
pink tongued skink
Accie
Black headed/Freckled monitor
Woma
BHP
Eastern water skink

I hope this makes it easier!

Bredli


----------



## Wally (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey BredliFreak

Let me give you an example of why these types of questions are always fraught with danger.

I have a couple of Cunningham's Skinks that are as placid as you're ever likely to see. They are happy to be handled and will readily feed from my hand. But this goes against the accepted nature of these skinks.

So lets turn this around and pretend I'm just some anonymous internet type that has a couple of easy going Cunningham's and recommends you should get some. So out you go and hand over some hard earned for a lizard that some anonymous internet type said was awesome and you end up with something the complete opposite. Where does that leave you? 

Out of pocket and unhappy would be my guess.

Research a species that truly interests you and go from there would be my advice.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wally76 offers sound advice. What might be considered an excellent and rewarding lizard by one keeper may be seen as disaster by someone else. Different individuals are interested by different things and will differing have differing appreciations of the same things. What is important is what you want or expect from your next reptile. 

You need to ask yourself some relevant questions. Do you want a reptile that is always active, sometimes active or mostly still? Does it need to out and visible all the time, most of the time or only some of the time? Do you want one that is active during the daytime, at night, both or doesn’t matter? Do you enjoy watching them walk, slither, climb, swim, bask or what? Do you want one you can let out of it cage indoors or perhaps outdoors? Are you looking for something that will (safely) take food from your fingers eventually? Do want something that you find stunning to look at? Given you have two species that settle into being good for handling already, maybe you might like to go for a more look but don’t touch option. 

Along with choosing a species that is relatively easy to maintain, highly visible and resilient to disturbance, knowing the answere to these sorts of questions will give you the best chance of selecting a species that results in you having a rewarding keeping experience. You know the answers, so you need to think about those aspects and then, as advised, do your research, which may well involve asking much more directed questions on this forum. The ultimate aim is make a well informed decision. 

As an aside, I can tell you that Varanus tristis on your short list is not known for being “a good handler, somewhat affectionate or placid”. Jacky Dragons are naturally nervous by nature and not amenable to initial handling, but with patience and persistence they can be taught to take food from your fingers and even be handled. There is, however, no guarantee that they will not launch themselves to the ground and take off if startled or should they spy a passing insect.


----------

